# Okuma Trio 40



## willfishforfood (Jun 20, 2010)

Picked up a Trio 40 for side drifting steelhead this summer. I was looking for a low cost reel with a good drag and it's looking good.
The reel was on sale for $49.99. the drag test I do has found that the drag is smooth as is the reel. I will not give full reveiw untill I have 20 fish on the reel.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the post - please post a review once you "break it in"


----------



## willfishforfood (Jun 30, 2010)

haven't got to use the reel yet put I picked up a second reel.


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 5, 2010)

well I like them so I have 3 and bought 3 extra spools. Drag is fine and at this point doing everything a $60 should.


----------



## willfishforfood (May 8, 2011)

Reels are doing fine and now have 5 of witch two are high speed. The few fish I got on them were done in quick and worked flawlessly


----------



## willfishforfood (Jun 12, 2011)

ready for summer steel


----------



## headhunter954 (Jun 18, 2011)

not to be a party pooper but I will never buy Okuma I went threw 4 Okuma I had 2 of the Okuma Makaira Elite I got maybe three fish on them and they bolt blew up it was so bad then I said let me try the spinning reels so I got two Okuma coronados and they where super junk drag goes in and out the bail broke got it fixed and then the gear stripped out so I will never buy Okuma again be careful ...


----------



## willfishforfood (Jun 25, 2011)

No problem as I had the same thing happen with there reels a few years back. Also had a high end Shimamo two year fail the first time out and got the Trio to replace it. So if they don't hold up that will also so be posted but at this time the steelhead I've landed on them haven't hurt them.
I only payed $50 for each reel and they felt the best of all the reels in that price range


----------



## willfishforfood (Sep 5, 2011)

I put a 40" Chinook in the boat with one of the line counter reels and it did fine


----------

